# Beginning another tank.



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, I've been dreaming of this tank for a while. I have 2 gal. tank with some tetras that I've had for over 6 months. Anyway, tonight I was a friends house and got a 20 gal. tank with accessories. I want very pretty/bright fish. The more the better. I'm a big fan of cichlids but I don't know if there are any of them that would be alright in a 20 gal and I know they're aggressive and I'd like more than type of fish. I'd like a well balanced tank. I know otos aren't colorful but I'd like some of them. Maybe some of you could tell me what your 20 gallons have to give me ideas of setups. I'm really excited about this and would like to get started. I understand I have to cycle it so I want to get started soo. Please let me know freshwater fish you'd suggest. Your help would be great. I haven't posted on here in months. Its good to be back. Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

convict,rams,cockatoo,and africans,and for alge control the bristlenose,or clown plecos.but a scholl of otos is alyaws good.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

convicts wont go with ottos. they would get eaten or killed. most africans dont fit in a 20gallon. you could look for dwarf cichlids. a bushynose IMO should also be put into atleast a 29gallon. they do produce lots of waste and get about 4-5 inches. i'm not sure about the clowns though. you could also have a pair of kribs. They are dwarfs, but more common in fish stores. I would get 3 or 4 ottos, but after you tank begins forming algae.

ps. welcome back! Glad to hear you didn't forget about us!!


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

29 gallon:

6 black neons <---adding 4 more this weekend
7 orange platies <-raised them since they were born 5 months ago
3 guppies 
4 cherry barbs
3 cory cats

*might add some swordtails or mollies...not sure though.

good luck to you!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

In our 20 gallon tank we have 6 assorted danios, 3 rosy barbs, and 2 hillstream loaches. The rosy barbs (well, at least the male) is colorful, a really bright orange, but I don't think a 20 gallon tank is the best for them since I don't have enough space to keep a school of them (6 or more).

For color, how about a school of bright tetras (neon, cardinal, serpae, etc), or cherry barbs, and a couple of dwarf gouramis, and otos for algae? That would be a nice tank.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

If you stabilize the tank with some fish then you could add a pair of ram cichlids but they are pretty sensitive to water quality


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

*Huh?*



> .....fish. I'd like a well balanced tank. I know otos aren't colorful but I'd like some of them. Maybe some of you could tell me what your 20 gallons have to give me ideas of setups. I'm really excited about this and would like to get started. I understand I have to cycle it so I want to get started soo. Please let me know freshwater fish you'd suggest. Your help would be great. I haven't posted on here in months. Its good to be back. Please help me. Thanks.
> __________________
> *<III><
> -approx. 2 gal tank
> ...


 
Okay! Lemme just get this straight and i can help - what fish do you have in what tank? Because you say you have a 2GAL.. yet it says on your sig that you have those fish (above) and betta... huh? Explain what fish you have in each tank, please.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

He has a twenty gallon tank that he wants to stock with some type of cichlid but is empty now and has a 2 gallon with neons and 2 otos. A bowl with a betta.

-Fishboy93


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Fishboy93 said:


> He has a twenty gallon tank that he wants to stock with some type of cichlid but is empty now and has a 2 gallon with neons and 2 otos. A bowl with a betta.
> 
> -Fishboy93


^^Thats exactly what the signature is supposed to say. But I have updated it because I no longer have the otos and or the betta. I may get another betta but not until after I get this set up. Thanks fishboy.

Thanks for your help so far. I don't know if I made it clear but my tank doesn't even have water right now so I'm hoping there is a good fish I can us at first that will last for cycling. I've never cycled a tank but I've read some on it. There is a woman that sells/gives (i think) dwarf cichlids. Would any of them be alright in a 20 gal. and would they be ok w/ ottos or any other fish. I want to be able to have a few species. Also, I have no decorations so I'm open to suggestions on them. I can buy the decorations to fit with the type of fish I get. Any more advice would be great. Thanks.

Also, since I have tetras I'd rather get some other bright fish for this tank but not tetras....I did however consider putting these tetras in the 20 gallon for as long as it takes to cycle the tank since they seem to be pretty hardy fish. Please let me know if this is a bad idea. Thanks.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

For the cycling i would use some danios then get a pair of either rams or kribs but not both. the kribs have a better of breeding over the rams. The rams are more colorful in my opinion(but i like both a lot). If you are looking for a rarer species you could try to find some shell dwelling cichlids.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, I like the looks of kribs. Can I only get a pair? (I'm guessing 1 male 1 female?..though I'm not interested in breeding.) Or could I get a "school". Can I get 4 or 5 otos also? And could I get atleast one other species in the tank, well I guess that would be the danios...are there several species of danios. All I'm finding are the zebra danios. Are there any more colorful. 

Also, if I put the danios in for cycling how long will that take?

AND...lol...I need decorations are there any you suggest for these types of fish?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Rocks would be good or a flowerpot upside down with a hole in it. 1 oto per 10 gallons is the rule i think.If you get more than one pair they would fight over territory. Maybe a week or so for the cycling.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, sounds good. I'm looking at danios and I'm thinking I might try another type of tetra? Would that work for cycling. How many danios/tetras should I get?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Kribs like to hang out at the bottom so a coconut cave, or cave of some other sort will do. and some plants you could have 2 males, or two females. you could just move your ottos from your 2 gallon to the 20. i think 2 would be just fine, theyre great algae eaters. you will quickly find that they eat up the algae like its nothing  but be sure to feed them sinking wafers, and cucumber. they will starve if there isnt anything for them to much on. this is why i reccomend two or three tops.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I wouldnt use tetras for cycling something hardier like the danios or a livebearer other than guppies should work well. Get two to three.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Im not sure about adding two pairs of kribs into a 20 gallon... I had a pair in a 10 gallon with 2 otos. I now have a pair of Kribs with 1 oto in a 10 gallon. I saw the killshot, those guys dont mess around.
What I would try is a pair of kribs, 2-3 otos, and a school of some other fish.

Also if you didn't want to have kribs you could go for apistogrammas. They are the same size but usually more colorful. I dont have any experience with them so i dont know what they are like though.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Who mentioned 2 pairs all i saw was either 1m 1f or 1m 1m or 1f 1f? o well as for the scholling fish how about some harlequin rasboras?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

oh hmm must have misread something..

I dont know much about the fish you mentioned, but do get something that can move quickly if it needs to because there will be confrontations


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, I've been gone all day so I didn't get to respond. I'm thinking a school of something (probably danios(zebras))...but how many is a school?...then getting a pair of dwarf cichlids (kribs, rams, or apistogrammas)<does it matter which kind?...and then 3 otos...Is that setup alright? Too much? Will they get along? What do you think. I'd like to get the danios tomorrow. And if anyone can think of another school of fish instead that would go with the dward cichlids and otos let me know. Thanks for you help. 

I'd like to plan this out before I get the fish so that someone doesn't say thats wrong or your fish are gonna die. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Are neons fast enought to outrun the dwarf cichlids like it sounds like the danios are? (does it matter if I get giant or zebra danios if thats what I have to get?) If so I think they should last because its is the same water that I used for the 3 I have now and they have lived 6 months or so...or does the size of the tank make a difference. Ok, I thinks thats the end of my questions until some get answered, but I'm not promising. lol 

If you can't tell I'm trying to get something brighter than the zebra and giant danios. Unless there is another breed of danios that I can't find that may work.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok. I would go with a school (4-6) of long-finned zebra danios. I have 5 of them, and they may not look that impressive in the petshop, but once they are in the tank for a while, they look really neat, IMO. I think that the giant danios get too big, but I'm not sure about that. I think your plan of a pair of dwarf cichlids, a school of danios or tetras, and 3 otos sounds good. Have you considered some kind of bottom feeder? I am not sure if there is room for any in your tank though. You will have to get someone elses opinion on that. A school of cories would be good if you have room for them.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for your help and opinions Lydia. Yeah, I was hoping to get a few otos for the bottom. Probably 3. Anyway, 5 or 6 sounds good for the school. Does anyone know if thats ok, its not too many is it? Would tetras work w/ the dwarf cichlids or not if they last through cycling. Let me know thanks. And I'm still hoping to get some answers from my last 2 posts. Thanks.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Otos are algae eaters not bottom feeders and dont stay at the bottom. I'd say a school of tetras/danios (6) a pair of dwarf cichlids (2) and 3 otos.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Here are some different varieties of Danios (and close relatives). Some are harder to find than others, but they're quite pretty.

http://www.aquazoo.co.uk/page.cfm/Type=Fish/ID=124
http://www.aquazoo.co.uk/page.cfm/Type=Fish/ID=237
http://www.giveusahome.co.uk/allpets/fish/bosemanirainbow.htm
http://www.giveusahome.co.uk/allpets/fish/celebeserainbow.htm
http://www.giveusahome.co.uk/allpets/fish/longfinbluezebradanio.htm
http://www.giveusahome.co.uk/allpets/fish/longfingoldzebradanio.htm
http://www.giveusahome.co.uk/allpets/fish/longfinleoparddanio.htm
http://www.giveusahome.co.uk/allpets/fish/scissortailrasbora.htm
http://www.giveusahome.co.uk/allpets/fish/whitecloud.htm
http://www.giveusahome.co.uk/allpets/fish/longfinzebradanio.htm
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=952
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=948

Be sure to find one that goes with your water specs for other fish you might want to keep. There are many different varieties of danios, so you can find one, or a close cousin to meet your needs.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

The giant danios are called giant for a reason -- they get big! Too big for a 20 gallon I believe. If you think zebra danios aren't colorful enough (and you'd have a good point, stripy B&W isn't very colorful) you could go for cherry barbs. They, well, at least the males, are a nice pink to red depending on how well they're treated, and if they are spawning or not. They are also very tough (as are all barbs). If you go this route, start out with 2 females & 1 male. You might be temped to with more males because they are prettier, but the males chase the females and 2 males & 1 female will make for one very harassed female. Then later (after the cycle is complete) you could add one or two pairs of male + female, so you always have one more female than male.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

I got some danios today 6 of them actually! They are a bluish silver, I forget the exact name. One is actually a greenish tint. In a week or so I think I'll be getting some kribs or rams. Can I get more than 2? Does the sex matter? Also, I may get a snail or two when I get the dwarf cichlids. And after the algae builds up a little I may get 2 or 3 otos. Thanks for you help in setting up my tank so far.


Edit: I think they are long finned blue danios.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't get an apple snail. It's not compatible with danios and kribs or rams. It will be harassed or outright killed.

I have a nerite snail in with my danios and rosy barbs








and they don't bother it, but cichlids may be even more aggressive than rosy barbs and might attack even a nerite. I don't know.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks MyraVan, I was planning on an apple snail just because it seem to be the cheapest, but I guess I won't go that way then. Any other common types that may work. I can probably ask the people at my lfs. They seem to be pretty good. Atleast the two guys I've dealt with this week with starting my new tank. And thanks sooo much to everyone who has helped me so far. I know I would've made many mistakes if it weren't for all of you!


----------

